# Sunday School coloring sheets with no depictions of Jesus



## MarieP (Aug 8, 2011)

This question is for those who share a conviction that supposed pictures of Jesus are not to be used in our instruction. Note that I'm not wanting to enter a debate on the issue.

For teaching children, do you use coloring sheets of Bible stories (like the Gospel Light material)? If so, what do you use, and how do you deal with depictions of Jesus? The Gospel Light synopses are good, but it's hard to find appropriate pictures to replace the ones with Jesus in them.

Also, what about Bible Story Picture Books? Are there any out there you'd recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 8, 2011)

As much as I'm against false images of Jesus (and heavenly creatures), I think it's appropriate to use figures of Jesus in teaching that may not in reality look like him, however, as long as the point is made, "Now, children, this is not what Jesus looked/looks like. It's only a rotten figure." But to draw pictures of Jesus I would certainly intolerate (besides, there is no benefit in it at all).

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## PaulCLawton (Aug 8, 2011)

MarieP said:


> Also, what about Bible Story Picture Books? Are there any out there you'd recommend?



There are two very good storybook bibles that I have come across (I'm sure there are more):

1) The Jesus Storybook Bible 
2) Mighty Acts of God

They do both have "pictures" of Jesus, nothing some paper and tape can't fix.


----------



## Andres (Aug 8, 2011)

With all due respect, your beginning sentence states this question is for "those who share a conviction that supposed pictures of Jesus are not to be used in our instruction", yet you then ask, "how do you deal with depictions of Jesus?" Isn’t there a contradiction here? If one truly believes that supposed pictures of Christ are not to be used, then they simply do not use them. If one does use them, then they do not truly hold to that conviction.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd suggest Great Commission Publishing if you want to avoid commandment violations. Keep in mind, though, that they're Presbyterian, so material for older kids may need tweaking re baptism, but I can't imagine it'd be much of an issue at coloring age.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 9, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> I'd suggest Great Commission Publishing if you want to avoid commandment violations. Keep in mind, though, that they're Presbyterian, so material for older kids may need tweaking re baptism, but I can't imagine it'd be much of an issue at coloring age.



Exactly what I was going to say. I don't know of any other major publisher of Sunday school materials that holds the line on this.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, all! (And, Andres, I answered you in PM)


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Aug 9, 2011)

Great Commission Publications (Leading Supplier of Reformed Sunday School Curriculum: Great Commission) is a joint publishing agency of the OPC and the PCA. We publish graded curriculum (and adult studies) for use in Sunday School, VBS, Kids and Youth Clubs, etc. We have a principled conviction against pictures or drawings of our Lord Jesus Christ and you can rest assured that He is not depicted anywhere in any of our materials. Please check out the website (which also has appropriate contact information on it). Our Executive Director is the Rev. Thomas Patete, who has faithfully led us for more than thirty years. He and his staff will be able to answer any questions that you may have.

Blessings,
Alan D. Strange
President, Board of Trustees
Great Commission Publications


----------



## Andres (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr. Strange,
I was unaware you had joined this board. Let me say a big thanks to you and GCP for your stance on the 2nd commandment. I regurlarly order your children's Sunday School materials for our church. In fact, about 2 weeks ago I received an order of Children's catechism materials. I guess I just wanted to say, do I get a discount next time I order?  In all seriousness, welcome to the board and keep up the good work!


----------



## Fly Caster (Aug 9, 2011)

MarieP said:


> This question is for those who share a conviction that supposed pictures of Jesus are not to be used in our instruction. Note that I'm not wanting to enter a debate on the issue.
> 
> For teaching children, do you use coloring sheets of Bible stories (like the Gospel Light material)? If so, what do you use, and how do you deal with depictions of Jesus? The Gospel Light synopses are good, but it's hard to find appropriate pictures to replace the ones with Jesus in them.
> 
> ...



Marie,

All of the children's items sold by Reformation Heritage Books are screened for 2nd Commandment Violations. I confirmed this when ordering a batch of books for our church library.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 9, 2011)

Marie, GCP will often send samples on request, or I can bring you a batch of ours if you'd like to see. I think we have Early Elementary, maybe some Pre-school, too.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Aug 9, 2011)

MarieP said:


> This question is for those who share a conviction that supposed pictures of Jesus are not to be used in our instruction. Note that I'm not wanting to enter a debate on the issue.
> 
> For teaching children, do you use coloring sheets of Bible stories (like the Gospel Light material)? If so, what do you use, and how do you deal with depictions of Jesus? The Gospel Light synopses are good, but it's hard to find appropriate pictures to replace the ones with Jesus in them.
> 
> ...



We've been pleased so far with _The New Children's Bible_, which purposefully doesn't have any Jesus imagery, but is richly illustrated:

The New Children's Bible :: Children's Bibles & Bible Stories :: Children's Resources :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Aug 9, 2011)

Andrew:

Thanks for your kind words about GCP! I have been on the Board for thirteen years, which is not very long for some in the OPC (with respect to committee service). Wish I could get you that discount, but you know how that goes.

Best,
Alan


----------



## MarieP (Aug 9, 2011)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Great Commission Publications (Leading Supplier of Reformed Sunday School Curriculum: Great Commission) is a joint publishing agency of the OPC and the PCA. We publish graded curriculum (and adult studies) for use in Sunday School, VBS, Kids and Youth Clubs, etc. We have a principled conviction against pictures or drawings of our Lord Jesus Christ and you can rest assured that He is not depicted anywhere in any of our materials. Please check out the website (which also has appropriate contact information on it). Our Executive Director is the Rev. Thomas Patete, who has faithfully led us for more than thirty years. He and his staff will be able to answer any questions that you may have.
> 
> Blessings,
> Alan D. Strange
> ...



Welcome, Mr. Strange! I just took at look at the God's Story Bible coloring book sample, and I really like it!! My church uses Gospel Light material, and it has pictures with Jesus in them. It also have a several-paragraph-long summary of the Bible story at hand. Though I do like the added activities on your coloring pages.

Would we be able to combine the two somehow, such as put the Gospel Light summaries on the back of your coloring pages?

I emailed this info to my pastor- thanks so much for your ministry!


----------



## kodos (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been so encouraged by GCP materials, I don't have to worry about anything my children get at Sunday School. Heartily recommend them.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Aug 9, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> I'd suggest Great Commission Publishing if you want to avoid commandment violations. Keep in mind, though, that they're Presbyterian, so material for older kids may need tweaking re baptism, but I can't imagine it'd be much of an issue at coloring age.



+1 I've taught from this curriculum, and they seem to be the only game in town w/respect to images.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 9, 2011)

MarieP said:


> My church uses Gospel Light material, and it has pictures with Jesus in them.



Beyond the pictures of Jesus issue, compared to Gospel Light I suspect you'll find the Great Commission material to be richer theologically while still colorful, interesting and engaging for the kids. My church would be using it regularly except for the Baptist/Presbyterian issue, and has used it in spot situations like VBS. I'm a huge fan.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Aug 9, 2011)

Marie:

I am glad that you took a look at our coloring book sample and found it to your liking. As for your specific question about combining GL and GCP, I would refer you to our customer service staff. The website will further direct you in that way. May the Lord bless you all there in Louisville as you witness to the grace of God in our Lord Jesus Christ. 

Sincerely,
Alan D. Strange
GCP Board President


----------



## he beholds (Aug 9, 2011)

Christian Focus Story Bible is great and has no depictions of Christ. 
I'm pretty sure the writer of that Story Bible only creates books without pictures of X. Here's her amazon link. I think Christian Focus, the publisher, also only publishes books without pictures of X, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------

